# ACSM module doesn't exist anymore after UpDate



## mago (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi forum,

I had my 15 Cooper S updated by the dealer and wiped out all my codes. I tried to code the car again today and some modules are missing! HU-NBT is gone, I have ASCM2 instead of just ASCM and there are other major changes. 
Does anyone know how to disable the seatbelt gong? 
There is no more 3000_ASCM_Beifahrer anymore. I updated the pzsdata and ESYS because I was getting an error when trying to edit the FDL for the BDC_Body module. I can still code but not a lot of the codes on the cheat sheet. HELP!


Thanks:thumbup:


----------

